# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  Worker can not fetch his wages.

## IMHO

I have this problem. The worker is too ill to come personally to sign for his monthly wage. In fact, it is all just sick leave pay. His wife is not allowed to fetch it on his behalf. How can one legally let someone else sign for the money, in order that you do not get disputes afterwards that he never received the money. What is complicating it more, is this common law marriages practice going on among them. You can never be sure who you are dealing with.

----------


## Mojakoki

This suggestion will not solve the 'sign for' issue, but you could send him his money to his cellphone.
ABSA call it "Cashsend" - you pay his cellphone number at an ATM and receive a reference number which you also send to him.
Nedbank have "Mpesa", but you need a Vodacom number to register.

----------


## IMHO

Still sounds a bit dicey to me. What if he come back with, 'my cellphone was stolen, I did not get my money'?

----------


## Mike C

I take it that he does not have a bank account so that you can eft his pay?

----------


## Justloadit

> Still sounds a bit dicey to me. What if he come back with, 'my cellphone was stolen, I did not get my money'?


There is still a PIN which you hold. He has to contact you to get the PIN before the ATM releases the money. If he then gives the PIN to somebody, then it is no longer your problem. Ensure you record the call when you give him the PIN number so that you have a record.

----------

Dave A (12-Nov-12)

----------


## IMHO

> I take it that he does not have a bank account so that you can eft his pay?


Correct.

The cellphone route is a possibility. But what I am actually after, is how to enable him to send his 'wife' to come get his wages. BTW, he is illiterate and can not read or write, except for his name.

Is the cellphone route the only way?

----------


## IMHO

> There is still a PIN which you hold. He has to contact you to get the PIN before the ATM releases the money. If he then gives the PIN to somebody, then it is no longer your problem. Ensure you record the call when you give him the PIN number so that you have a record.


I do not understand how he gets his money from the ATM. a Cellphone does not come with an ATM card?

----------


## Justloadit

If you have an FNB or ABSA account, you can pay any one with cash. You make a cash payment to a cell number. The bank then sends them an SMS with a  transaction code. They go to any Absa or FNB ATM, enter the code, and the system then asks for a PIN number. The PIN number you give to the person that you are paying, they enter the PIN number and the ATM spits the money out.

----------


## IMHO

Can I for instance draft a letter, in which he nominates someone over the phone to me who he will send to fetch his wages. I then send this letter to him and explain the content to him over the phone. He then sign the letter and send the person with identification to fetch and sign for his wage, with the letter. I then attach a copy of the ID of the letter carrier to the signed copy of the payslip. Could something like that work?

----------


## Justloadit

Here is more info on Absa Cash Send

On FNB Send Cash
Under FAQs
 How do I Receive Money?

    You receive an sms telling you that money has been sent
    Dial *120*277# to access the eWallet
    Select 'Withdraw cash' and then 'Get ATM PIN'
    You'll receive an SMS with an ATM PIN
    Go to an FNB ATM.
    At the ATM press the green button (enter/ proceed) and then Wallet Services
    Key in your cellphone number and ATM PIN
    Choose the amount of money to withdraw. Make sure that either your transaction has ended or that you press 'cancel' before leaving the ATM.

----------

CLIVE-TRIANGLE (12-Nov-12)

----------


## IMHO

> If you have an FNB or ABSA account, you can pay any one with cash. You make a cash payment to a cell number. The bank then sends them an SMS with a  transaction code. T*hey go to any Absa or FNB ATM, enter the code,* and the system then asks for a PIN number. The PIN number you give to the person that you are paying, they enter the PIN number and the ATM spits the money out.


You just enter a code without first inserting a card into the ATM? Does not sound right to me. Any case, I bank with Standard.  :Confused:  Yes, I know!

----------


## IMHO

> At the ATM press the green button (enter/ proceed) and then Wallet Services
>     Key in your cellphone number and ATM PIN
>     Choose the amount of money to withdraw. Make sure that either your transaction has ended or that you press 'cancel' before leaving the ATM.


Sure sounds like no card involved. But complicated to an illiterate. What about my letter idea?

----------


## Mike C

> What about my letter idea?


I don't know why that couldn't work.  It seems to overcomplicate it a bit, but should cover all the angles.  Of couse it will work fine until challenged at some stage.  :Smile:

----------


## Justloadit

> You just enter a code without first inserting a card into the ATM? Does not sound right to me. Any case, I bank with Standard.  Yes, I know!


Yep no card required. This is how you can send cash to anyone anywhere in the country who does not have a bank account.



> Sure sounds like no card involved. But complicated to an illiterate. What about my letter idea?


Agreed, welcome to the new world I suppose.

Letter should work.

----------


## gac

I don't think you're legally obliged to but can you not send a dependable trustworthy person to deliver the wage to him and get sign-off.

----------


## IMHO

> I don't think you're legally obliged to but can you not send a dependable trustworthy person to deliver the wage to him and get sign-off.


I can do this myself and I am considering it already. Will be the least hassle in any case. Just worried I will set a president.

----------


## gac

You can protect yourself by noting the particular circumstances of every case and where you feel the employee is capable of collecting insist they do. I think its fair to say that any employee will collect whats due to them if they are able to, so its only those in a real jam that wont.

----------


## IMHO

> You can protect yourself by noting the particular circumstances of every case and where you feel the employee is capable of collecting insist they do. I think its fair to say that any employee will collect whats due to them if they are able to, so its only those in a real jam that wont.


Will do that.

----------


## Buzi2016

I dont know if you still have an issue with paying the employee. I think recently Absa has launched mobile app called halo pay and you can do cashsend using that app. Try it and let me know if it works for you.

----------


## Justloadit

FNB and Absa has had this cash send for years. One does not even need a bank account, only a cellphone, and can cash out at the closest ATM

----------

